# Carnivorous plants and dart frogs



## gabnepenthes (Jul 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried mixing carnivorous plants and dart frogs? I would love to put some tropical carnivorous plants in my dart frog terrarium, but I'm not sure if some of them are safe.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Use the search function


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

There are several threads on this. But it is done with some of the tropical carnos. Alot of the readily available plants are temperate.


----------



## gabnepenthes (Jul 17, 2013)

I was thinking to put in some Mexican butterworts, like Pinguicula Moranensis. I don't think these are much danger to the frogs.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

The only danger I've read about with carnos plants has been young frogs getting stuck face down in small pitcher plants.


----------



## gabnepenthes (Jul 17, 2013)

That's why I'm going with Mexican butterworts and tropical bladderworts, I believe that these plants pose little danger for frogs.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

My concern with butterworts and sundews would be that the frogs trample them or get too much substrate on their leaves and cause them to rot. 

Epiphytic Utricularia (Sections Orchidoides and Iperua) should be no problem and would be nice additions to dart tanks. I don't think Heliamphora would pose a threat to the frogs as long as you can meet their conditions in a viv.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Spaff said:


> My concern with butterworts and sundews would be that the frogs trample them or get too much substrate on their leaves and cause them to rot.


I used to keep Limnodynastes dumerilli (spelling?) with some of my carnivorous plants. A long, long, long time ago. When I had no idea what I was doing. I still don't, but now I have Dendroboarders to tell me I'm wrong  Anyway, they are burrowing frogs, and their favourite place to sit was on my P. primuliflora, which were never harmed.


----------



## gabnepenthes (Jul 17, 2013)

I have kept pings before and they are very tough plants and big for some species, I don't think a dart frog can do them much damage to them. As for heliamphoras I'm afraid these can trap a frog and possibly kill it, not to mention that they're also expensive and a pain in the butt to keep.


----------



## gabnepenthes (Jul 17, 2013)

As for sundews some of them are very small and delicate and could be killed by frogs, but others are big and tough and should be ok with frogs.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

gabnepenthes said:


> As for sundews some of them are very small and delicate and could be killed by frogs, but others are big and tough and should be ok with frogs.


I wouldn't keep D. capensis or D. binata with thumbnails...


----------

